# 04 MAXIMA HEADLIGHTS



## tdiggs (Mar 18, 2005)

I can't see a darn thing at night with these headlights. I have had it in twice for them to check it and they say there is nothing wrong with them.  Any of you have this problem?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Assuming you have the optional HIDs, things should be bright as day. Literally. 

If you don't... hmm. I don't know which bulb the non-HID'ed A34's use, but it's probably the newer 9007 or the really new HB13 or whatever the hell it is. It should throw out a decent amount of light unlike the dim candles that Nissan used to use in the Maxima (9004's in the gen3's and gen4's, YUCK!).


----------



## tdiggs (Mar 18, 2005)

*Thanks Brian*



brianw said:


> Assuming you have the optional HIDs, things should be bright as day. Literally.
> 
> If you don't... hmm. I don't know which bulb the non-HID'ed A34's use, but it's probably the newer 9007 or the really new HB13 or whatever the hell it is. It should throw out a decent amount of light unlike the dim candles that Nissan used to use in the Maxima (9004's in the gen3's and gen4's, YUCK!).


I will have to ask what is in there. I would have to say the YUCK ones. You cannot see 10 feet in front of you.


----------

